# Antec 900 and TR Venomous X-RT SB-E



## 0siris85 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey guys!

I recently put together a new computer and I am having a bit of an issue mounting the side window fan. The cooler (Thermalright Venomous X-RT SB-E) is too tall and sits about 1/2 inch away from the door in my Antec 900 case.





Anyone have any advice as to what I can do to make it fit? I can't rotate the heatsink. The position it is in is the only one in which my ram slots are not obstructed. 

If necessary I could purchase another cooler. I have been looking at the CM hyper 212, but it is really not that much shorter than the TR venomous X. 16cm vs 15.85cm respectively.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I wouldn't mount the side fan if it doesn't fit, just leave it out. The system will be fine without it.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

I agree with JMPC. Your goal should be good front-to-back flow of air through the case. In fact, in some tests with some cases, side panel fans have actually been detrimental to cooling because it can disrupt that desired front-to-back flow. I found my temps actually were a bit higher with my Ultra M998 case when using a side panel fan except when the fan blew directly into an attached tube that channeled the air directly on the GPU (not CPU) without otherwise disrupting the air flow or creating unwanted turbulence.


----------



## 0siris85 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

So should I do anything about the hole in the side of the case? Should I plug it up with something? I think leaving it open will disrupt air flow as well as invite dust (as if i didnt have enough already) lol


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Dust will get in through every crack and crevice anyway, but most will come in where a fan pulls it through. And not enough air will come through to disrupt the flow. I would not worry about it.


----------

